# H. pulchripes



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

£199 slings at TSS.

Worth it? Discuss.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yep they are incredibly rare and tbh u will be lucky if you see them for sale again lol


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)

Buy me one.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Crikey, if only I could afford one then. Well I can, but I still don't trust slings enough to not just randomly die lol


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

To me, as rare at they may be, I dont see it as worth it.

To somebody whos into breeding and wants a potential investment, could be a great thing!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Meh, I'm more interested in the rarer Avics they've got in.. but I'm just a bit obsessed with Avics.


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess it's worth it yeah, because how rare it is obviously will make the price be high.. but in the years to come the prices will come down due to breeding and more of them appearing, if you want one then wait a few years then see what the world has to offer


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive got 3 coming cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Ive got 3 coming cant wait:2thumb:


No one likes a show off


----------



## hysterocrates* (May 18, 2011)

150 euro for a sling at last Hamm show (Germany) couple of days ago... I'm pretty sure they'll be available at next Hamm/Marbach show (sexed females maybe) :whistling2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lordaradon said:


> No one likes a show off


 Not showing off just saying :lol2: Also over my dead body will i be paying £199 for them :2thumb:


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Not showing off just saying :lol2: Also over my dead body will i be paying £199 for them :2thumb:


So you haven't paid £199 for them. The why didn't you say so? Considering my post was about the cost of them from TSS. Lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lordaradon said:


> So you haven't paid £199 for them. The why didn't you say so? Considering my post was about the cost of them from TSS. Lol


Dont matter what ive paid or paying just saying ive booked 3:no1:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> Ive got 3 coming cant wait:2thumb:


no one likes a show off :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> no one likes a show off :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb:


lol supose I was ok who gives a bleep bleep :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------

